# Absolutely Free Plans



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Absolutely Free Plans ▼

You may want to bookmark this web site ,,tons of info 

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/WORKSHOP PROJECTS/workshop_projects.htm

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/HOW TO AND INFO/how_to_and_info.htm

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

==============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good stuff BJ, thanks for posting it!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

My kind of plans Bj. "FREE"
Thanks for the post.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey and Dave

You'er Welcome and FREE is for me too 

Ton's of info on the Web site with many great links, I saw one that I bookmarked for how to wire up a 2 way switch plus many other wire diagrams that I forgot over the years.,,,.if you don't use it you forget  

============


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There goes my productivity this evening!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj., now you have mastered the two way switch, let us see a THREE way diagram!, sometimes in the "old" days called an intermediate switch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Do you mean this one ?

http://www.handymanwire.com/articles/3wayswitch.html


==========


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Absolutely Free Plans ▼
> 
> You may want to bookmark this web site ,,tons of info
> 
> ...


hello bj3 will check out free plans ever heard of a plan for making a ocsillating spindle sander useing a washing machine motor I read about it somewhere and would like to find the plan you have been helpful on any question I have asked hope you know this one thanx woodchuck44


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

"ocsillating spindle sander using a washing machine motor" 

Yes,,, someone on the forum posted one, the search eng.sucks for this site sucks, but I will try and find it... 

If I recall it was listed as a vertical drum sander.. 
and it was a neat setup and a good way to use the old washing machine motor. 
I aslo recall you needed all the parts from the washing machine the main control was the part that was hard to mount if I recall....
But he just put in a main power switch and just set the control and left it at one setting. 
I also recall he needed to jump a wire or two to get it to spin and move up and down at the same time...not the norm..for most washing machine...or it may have been a slide bar on the gear box,,, with some luck I will find the post.. 



=========

===========


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

knew I could count on you BJ3 thanx for going to all the trouble>>> woodchuck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44


Sorry I could not find it,,it was a one time post from a one time poster member if I recall but I will keep looking , 13,000 members will take a bit to find it...I wish Mark would install a good search eng. so we all could find items in the post by the text in the post..
Well maybe some day....But I will keep looking and if I find it I will PM you or email it to you.. 


================

===========


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanx BJ3 and for the free plans I allready made a table saw box joint jig from the plan list see ya woodchuck44


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome 

Still can't find that post for the sander 

I wish I had total recall like some do 


=============


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bob, try this sort method:
http://www.routerforums.com/members...oindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore=
Had to start at page 107 before I got through those with 0 posts. Maybe a name will ring a bell.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> You'er Welcome
> 
> Still can't find that post for the sander
> 
> ...


Bob, this isn't the post is it:

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/5375-more-videos.html

Scroll down to the second to last post by Hubert. Not about a sander but mention of a washing machine motor. 


Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey 

Nope , but thanks, that one is a Horz.Router ..

" old scrap motor out of a washing machine"

======


----------

